

Free Beginners Guitar Course Online - dropshopsa
http://justinguitar.com/en/BC-000-BeginnersCourse.php

======
carlos
I've been using this online training for long time already. I would say it's
not only for beginners but also for intermediate levels too. It covers many
different guitar styles. During this long time I've seen how the page
positively evolved and I'm happy to see how one person (justin) which is doing
a superb job in giving those lessons for free is getting more and more
attention. This is in my opinion a good example of how perseverance, free
content and love for what you do can at then end pay back with a very good
reputation from users and I guess good money with the selling of same free
online content but as DVDs,books, etc

